# Continental Giant Colour Identification



## Penguin007 (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi - My sister and I bought a Continental Giant doe at 8 weeks old from a new breeder near me about 7 months ago now.

The woman sold her to us as a blue self and showed us both of her parents. (Her father was pure black and her mother was a very rich looking blue). After her telling us that the mother was also a blue self, we thought to our selves that she would look just like her mother. We don't mind that she's different to her mother at all, she's an amazing bunny and we all love her to bits but we would just like to know what colour she is.

But as she shed out her baby fluff she has come out a kind of steely-bluey colour with silver flecks? I've tried to find out what she is myself but all I've managed to find are people telling me she's either a blue agouti or a blue steel but I don't even know if these colours exist in Continental Giants. I was wondering if anyone could identify her colour for me?

Thank you


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have no idea of her colour I'm afraid, just wanted to have a look at her, didn't want to read and run.

She looks very content.


----------



## Penguin007 (Sep 9, 2016)

Thank you, she is a very sweet and gentle girl, but her colour seems to be a mystery to everyone?
I've messaged few different conti breeders in my area and no one seems to know :/


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Just wondering why it is so important to you. Are you wanting to show her, if so, was the breeder aware of this. Is it because you want to breed her. Is it because the colours of Continental Rabbits are limited or that certain colours are not desirable.

If you don't get any answers - so what, you have a beautiful Conti with unique colouring.


----------



## Penguin007 (Sep 9, 2016)

She is a pet and only a pet for not only my sister but the whole family. We didn't buy her with the intention of breeding her so I didn't really ask any parentage questions.
We were just curious as to what colour she was as I had a blue when I was a lot younger who was completely blue other than his yellow feet. I know the colour she isn't necessary as we don't have her for breeding or anything but still it would be nice to know.

I'm not a continental giant rabbit breeder or someone who shows them, I just love these rabbits.
I've never had a blue with silver flecks in her coat before so I just wanted to know what that colour was called.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I understand, it would be interesting to know. If you find out I hope you will update this thread.


----------



## Hannah9t9 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Penguin007 (Sep 9, 2016)

Thank you Hannah9t9 - According to this, it sounds like she might be a Dark Steel.


----------



## Hannah9t9 (Sep 15, 2016)

Your welcome. Have just got myself a lovely yellow conti so have been doing lots of research. Glad I could help.


----------

